# Panel board specifications



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 21, 2015)

Applicable code: NEC 2014

In this case, I am the architect waiting for my engineer to respond to a code review comment that reads, "Please clarify 300/700 AMP panel board specifications.  NEC 2014 has special requirements for 800 AMP service panels."

While waiting for the EOR to call the AHJ to talk about the NEC, I thought I would do some liesure reading.  After a quick skim of Article 408 Panelboards, I fail to see anything that makes reference to 800 AMP service panels.  Would anyone care to provide a clue as to what this plan reviewer is expecting in terms of specifications?

Thank you!

ICC Certified Plan Reviewer

NFPA Certified Fire Plan Examiner


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2015)

*# ~ #*



BayPointArchitect,

Rather than speculate as to what that Plans Reviewer is wanting,

...I recommend that you contact him \ her to discuss specifics.

IMO,  ..."Please clarify panelboard specifications" is a very broad

& subjective request.........Not unreasonable, ...just broad [ at

this step in the process ].     



*# ~ #*


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 21, 2015)

In this case, I will wait and speculate.

All too often, I am accused of trying to do the work of an engineer.

I am guessing that if we specified adequate ventilation/cooling for the enclosure, grounding, and maybe made some note about the main service disconnect, we could move onto the construction phase of this project.

It is my engineer who should be making that phone call because I do not have the vocabulary (or credentials) to talk about panelboards.  Although this fact does not keep me from wanting to learn something new.


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2015)

*& = = &*



Alrighty then !

Have you checked for the NEMA rating on the panelboard ?

Is it for an Interior application, or an Exterior application

[* RE:* Article 110.20 & Table 110.20, in the `08 NEC  ] ?

Do you have sufficient spacing about the installed panelboard ?

What section of the `14 NEC has the "special requirements" ?



*$ * $ * $*


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks North Star.  Your reference to Article 110 leads me to something related to 800 amps that would suggest what the AHJ is looking for:

2014 NEC, Article 110.26©(3) Personnel Doors.  Where equipment rated 800 A or more... the door(s) shall open in the direction of egress and be equipped with listed panic hardware.


----------



## north star (Sep 22, 2015)

*# = = #*

Comments removed by north star



*# = = #*


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Sep 22, 2015)

NEMA Type 4 enclosure for interior use where there might be lint particles in the air and  incidental splashing of soapy water...

42 inch by 42 inch clear in front of panel regardless of whether or not that would equal or exceed the minimum...

I dunno what else to give special attention to.


----------



## north star (Sep 22, 2015)

*@ ~ @*



BayPoint,

Is your 800 amp panel going to be the Main Distribution Panel ( MDP ) ?

If so, ...will there be any sub-panels to divide up the circuitry ?



*@ ~ @*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 15, 2015)

This was changed from 1200 amp in the NEC 2011 to 800 amp in the 2014 NEC for those of you that are going huh?

Now it catches some of the fast food restaurants with 800-amp service feeds.


----------

